# How to make bushes shake?



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Fishing LIne is the Go to because you can time it PERFECTLY, and stage the Action/Reaction time flawlessly... Especially if you are using an Actor for the Scare..

If you are using a prop for the scare... then I dunno...


Maybe a motion Sensor attached to a Wand type Massager on the Main Trunk.. hehe...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think I remember that being listed as one of the many things you can do with a ....hmmm what was it called again...a bumble ball? or something like that.

MsM


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, a bumble ball might work but you'd have to make sure to stake it down or otherwise keep it in the bush. Having a bumble ball come bumbling out of the bushes would probably ruin the mood.

BTW, Walgreens has bumble balls for $5 or so, and you should also be able to find them at large pet stores for $10-$15.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 27, 2005)

a house did something like this around here. Its might have been an actor idk.....i would just use an actor and save some money.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know what kind of resources you have available, but here's a pretty simple solution...but it will take a smidgen of work...

If you were to strap a power drill to one of the heavier branches of the bush, tape the trigger in the "on" position, and then clamp an offset weight into the chuck - perhaps a heavy bolt, bent at a right angle part-way down?...then run the cord back to where someone can control the power...perhaps an extension cord with an "on/off" switch wired into it?

I've never tried, but possibly a light switch? Wire an extension cord into that?

Very simple remote control...not necessarily wireless, but I think it would be pretty cheap, all things considered.

Then again - they're now putting Christmas lighting items out - I've seen wireless remote control outlets for $15-$20 bucks at Target...that could be much, much simpler - just hook the drill rig into that, and then you can trigger it from where-ever you happen to be, not just one location.

But the drill rig will give a good shaking effect - the heavier the weight, the more the shaking...


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Ugly Joe said:


> I don't know what kind of resources you have available, but here's a pretty simple solution...but it will take a smidgen of work...
> 
> If you were to strap a power drill to one of the heavier branches of the bush, tape the trigger in the "on" position, and then clamp an offset weight into the chuck - perhaps a heavy bolt, bent at a right angle part-way down?...then run the cord back to where someone can control the power...perhaps an extension cord with an "on/off" switch wired into it?
> 
> ...


This one sounds good-something I'll have to look into.

I know it'd be easy and timed better if I just had someone pulling a fishing line , but the problem with that is that it depends on a person and quite honestly sometimes they show up , sometimes they don't. or they take off into the house. Trying to rely less on the people more on the tech, if you know what I mean.

Thanks


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

I used a garage door opener last year to shake an entire tree. I bolted an offset weight to it and simply used the remote to trigger it. While this is overkill for a bush (unless it is rather large) the principle would be the same for using a power drill (as UglyJoe said). To trigger that, you could either use some of the X10 products and a remote to trigger it manually, or do a PIR hack to make it automatic when somebody walked by. Actually the PIR would be really easy, just buy one of those screw in outlet thingys for the light socket, and plug the drill into that. 

I hope this helps


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Get a fairly high speed motor and mount it to a sturdy base, then into the ground and hook a crank from the motor to the bush something like this:
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/crank.html
(Picture the bush in place of the vertical lever.)

Actually the best way I know to make a Bush shake is to shout-"HURRICANE !!!".


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You could make the Bushes shake by taking away their oil fields. I know George wouldn't like that at all.


----------



## scaryguy (Sep 24, 2005)

you could use a couple of selonids and a relay pack


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

The drill seems like a good idea. I've seen them used to make shaking chairs and bouncing boxes. Just make sure that your connection to a branch is REALLY secure or else you'll have a drill bouncing around all over the yard!


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Deathtouch said:


> You could make the Bushes shake by taking away their oil fields. I know George wouldn't like that at all.


I get it!
LOL!


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Deathtouch said:


> You could make the Bushes shake by taking away their oil fields. I know George wouldn't like that at all.


ROFLMAO!!!!

Thanks for the tips everybody, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I designed a bush shaker a few weeks ago using a small offset weight motor from All Electronics, a 12 VDC DPDT relay and a set of LED eyes that light when the motor spins. It can be fired manually or with a timer/controller. It's easy to build (~ 2 hours) and runs entirely on batteries. If you're interested PM me with an email and I'll send you a drawing and parts list.
BTW, I tried hacking a Bumble Ball for remote triggering - it can be done but it's difficult. I made one of the bush shakers for another Forum member and she can shake a 7' tree with it.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, Otaku made a bush shaker for me! Thanks Otaku, you're the greatest! 

I plan on using mine in a cornstalk bundle, but haven't bought any cornstalks yet. So, to test out the shaker, I attached it to a 7' tall ornamental crab apple tree and it shook the heck out of it. The switch is attached with a 50' cord, so hiding somebody to trigger the effect is going to be easy. otaku, didn't you attach yours to a switch mat or motion detector?

I have yet to test how long the batteries will last during usage. I bet this bush shaker could be a seat vibrator, too. Maybe for an electric chair or just a booby trap on a bench. Or, I bet you could rig it inside a box or crate, hide the cord, and trigger a crate monster. Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Vicki,
I'm attaching mine to a UDT II IR controller. It will first trigger the bush shaker, LED eyes and a sound clip, then trigger a talking Grim Reaper.


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Otaku-sending you a PM-thanks!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

My soundtrack has repeated sounds of bushes shaking, so while cleaning up the yard, I got to thinking...

Since I already am using air and have quite a few extra solenoids(cheap on ebay anyway), I figured I could time the bush shaking to music, along with possible LED eyes in there.

This is another really non time consuming project. For these big bushes next to the entrance people will be walking by I am simply going to put a screen door closer on a solid piece of wood, and attatche a series of I hooks and strings to it. THat way I can pull and release certain bushes.

I built this a while ago but since have taken it apart, but it will be similar in design:









I was also considering a direct connection to one of the branches, which would give me more control, but I decided against it.

Mike


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Just picked up what I need minus the 2X4(have it), string, and a solenoid(also have one). 12 bucks for the air fitting, screen door closer, copper pipe straps to hold down the screen door closer, and eye hooks. If I have time tonight or tommorow after work and home work I'll throw it together.

Mike


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok... So we built this today:









Next update should hopefully be either a pic of it installed, or a video clip of it all connected.

Mike


----------



## Red Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

Ooops. Nevermind. Not what I was thinkin it was about! Carry on!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Heres a video of us testing it out today. We ended up making a mounting bracket that goes around the ralings out of flat stock instead of screwing it into the house. Here is a video of us running it off the computer, testing different time differentials. Apparently the first few "pulls" worked best. On Halloween their will be mufflers on the exhaust ports(cloths) and a sound track to drown out the majority of the mechanical sounds. Enjoy:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7369613204263627509

Mike


----------



## stalker42 (Aug 31, 2012)

Has someone designed an AC powered bush/hedge shaker prop? I'm looking for that little gotcha to go with the creepy feeling and have yet to find something that I can control with my Lightorama boxes.


----------

